# nur eine Konzeptfrage



## Evolver (10. Jun 2007)

Meine Frage hat nichts mit Programmierung zu tun, sondern es geht eher um's Konzept. Mir ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis aufgefallen, dass zwar gerne Multiplayerspiele im Netzwerk gespielt werden, aber gerade die Frauen (ich will nicht pauschalisieren, ich spreche nur über meine Beobachtungen) eher weniger mit Kampfhandlungen anfangen können oder wollen.

Nun ist es aber so, dass die meisten (Multiplayer-)Spiele Kämpfe erfordern: RPGs, EgoShooter, Strategiespiele. Selbst wenn man eher aufbaulastige Spiele wie Anno oder Civilisation betrachtet, kommt es früher oder später zu Kampfhandlungen, da dies die einzige "echte" Interaktionsmöglichkeit zwischen den Parteien ist.

Ich überlege nun - und hoffe ihr könntet hilfreiche Ideen beisteuern - wie man ein Multiplayerspiel gestallten könnte, welches starke Interaktion zwischen den Spielern fordert. Wie lässt sich Konkurenzkampf ohne Kämpfe austragen. Hauptsächlich geht diese Frage in Richtung Aufbauspiele, alle anderen Ideen sind aber auch herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Xams (10. Jun 2007)

Evolver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie lässt sich Konkurenzkampf ohne Kämpfe austragen.


KonkurenzKAMPF...:wink:

Wie, wär es mit Sportspielen??? 
oder ein Aufbauspiel wie Anno wäre ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## Evolver (10. Jun 2007)

> Wie, wär es mit Sportspielen???
> oder ein Aufbauspiel wie Anno wäre ganz gut geeignet.


Sportspiele hatte ich schonmal angefragt. Ich weiß, dass weder bei Renn- noch bei Fußballspielen wirkliches Interesse besteht. Was gibt es denn sonst noch so?
Das ist aber auch eigentlich nicht so ganz die Richtung an die ich dachte. In diesem Fall könnten man auch noch Geschicklichkeitsspiele etc. aufführen, aber ich dachte eher an komplexerer Spiele.

Anno hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt, das findet auch recht guten Anklang. Man kann aber eigentlich nur auf 4 Arten mit den Mitspielern interagieren, wobei 2 schonwieder kampflastig sind:
1. Handel: Dieser Aspekt bietet leider keine Konkurenz, sondern nur gegenseitige Hilfe. Das erzeugt auch nciht wirklich Spannung.
2. Wettstreit um die besten Inseln: Es zählt etwas die Schnelligkeit, um sich die Besten Gebiete zusichern. Das ist aber leider auch die einzige kampflose Konkurenzmöglichkeit.
3. Krieg gegeneinander.
4. Krieg miteinander gegen Coomputergegner.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jun 2007)

also beim Handeln kann man ne Menge machen, 
das wäre mein Gebiet, wenn ich mal für Spieleprogrammierung Zeit hätte,
paar Grundideen:

Waren werden gebraucht, sowohl Käufer als auch Verkäufer haben bei normal fairem Handel Vorteil (gegenüber allen anderen Spielern)

Waren gibts nicht überall (unterschiedliche Anbaugebiete/ Klimazonen, Rohstoffe aus Bergen, Wasser, ..)
und/ oder in unterschiedlicher Qualität/ Produktivität/ maximale Anbaumenge

(langfristrige) Spezialisierung/ Forschung/ Erfahrung in bestimmte Richtung,
wenn alle Produkt x im Überfluss anbauen und nur einer Produkt y, dann steht der gut da

Zusammenschluss von Spielern, Absprache bei der Produktion, Boykott anderer Spieler, Spionage

teure Infrastruktur: Straßen, Häfen, Städte, Verarbeitungsbetriebe, 
Schiffe und Landtransportmöglichkeiten (je nach Zeitalter, im Anno-Design Kutschen),
Flüsse als geographischer Vorteil/ engere Beziehung zwischen einer Teilmenge von Spielern






ohne irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, Gegner zu besiegen/ entfernen, machen aber auch friedlich gesinnte Langzeitspiele keinen Sinn


----------



## zerni (10. Jun 2007)

sowas wie Rotlicht Tycoon?


----------



## Evolver (10. Jun 2007)

> ohne irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, Gegner zu besiegen/ entfernen, machen aber auch friedlich gesinnte Langzeitspiele keinen Sinn



Genau darum geht es mir. Einfach immer schön bauen, ganz ohne Konkurenzdruck ist langweilig und igrendwie geht da auch der Sinn des Multiplayeransatzes verloren, denke ich.


----------



## Xams (10. Jun 2007)

Hmm wie wär es mit etwas wie Railroads?
Da kann man den Gegner aufkaufen und von Produktionsstätten abschneiden?


----------



## zerni (10. Jun 2007)

oder man hat einen Kampf, aber man verliert nicht, sondern wird übernommen und gliedert sich dem sieger unter


----------



## Quaxli (11. Jun 2007)

Ein Klassiker, der zu dem Thema paßt: M.U.L.E


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Jun 2007)

Die Frauen die ich kenn, spielen auch gern mal ein Beat 'em Up Game ^^
Vermutlich weil es nah an die Discozickereien herankommen kann


----------



## Deady (15. Jun 2007)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit sowas wie MONOPOLY?
man könnte die gesamte spielstrategie und -taktik auf den geldstapel vor der eigenen nase ausrichten.
damit vermeidet man kampf im klassischen sinne, ohne auf spannung und multiplayerfeeling zu verzichten.
soweit ich weiß (völlig diskriminierungsfrei) sind frauen auch sehr an finanziellen dingen interessiert und sehr effektiv in der vermehrung/reduzierung von coins, chips, talern, murmeln oder euronen, etc. na ja, jedenfalls gilt das für einige wenige von denen, die ich kenne ...

gruß
Deady

PS: fällt mir gleich noch was ein: eigene modelinie designen und sich gegen andere designerinnen im netz behaupten; modetrends erkennen und ausnutzen, farben erfinden, neue styles, z.B. sich flipflops auf den kopf setzen, oder so ...


----------



## Evolver (15. Jun 2007)

Was sich vielleicht cool machen würde, das Monopoly-Prinzip mit den Siedlern von Catan zu kombinieren und das ganze dann als Echtzeit-Aufbauspiel zu verpacken. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob soetwas zu komplex werden würde. Ich glaube, wenn ein Spiel zuviele Regeln hat und zu komplex ist, geh auch ein bisschen der Spaß verloren (das geht zumindest mir so).




> PS: fällt mir gleich noch was ein: eigene modelinie designen und sich gegen andere designerinnen im netz behaupten; modetrends erkennen und ausnutzen, farben erfinden, neue styles, z.B. sich flipflops auf den kopf setzen, oder so ...


Es sollte schon noch von Männern spielbar sein .


----------

